# Wahl-Spam: Pro-Bürger-Partei



## sascha (8 August 2005)

Dreiste Wahlwerbung per Spam - gerade reingeflattert:



> Liebe Bürgerinnen und Bürger!
> 
> Der Bundesvorstand der Pro-Bürger-Partei -PBP- hat beschlossen an der Bundestagswahl 2005 teilzunehmen.
> 
> ...



Sind die lebensmüde?


----------



## dvill (8 August 2005)

Die haben ihre Werbung immerhin gerade bestens plaziert, mit Verbesserung ihres Rankings durch Verlinkung aus diesem Forum.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (8 August 2005)

Ups, URL gekürzt, danke. Würde mich trotzdem mal interessieren, ob das breit gestreut wurde.


----------



## Heiko (8 August 2005)

Kam bei mir mind. zweimal rein, mittlerweile frissts der SPAM-Filter.


----------

